# Parking note for Feb. meeting



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

You're welcome to park in my driveway, but that won't go far. My street has no parking so most of you will have to park on Mary Lane, which is a little cul-de-sac 3 doors West of my house off Fleming Rd. You should have received an email regarding this from Matt.

This will be messy due to the icy weather. My house is on the South side of Fleming, but you might want to cross over to the North side of the street which has a sidewalk. Walk down on the North side of Fleming and then cross over to my house. This assumes my neighbors on the North side actually shovel their ice. :twitch:

Sorry for the inconvenience. If I would have known, I would have hosted in July.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'll try to add a link to the map on Google but it may not work...

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=159+F....478812&spn=0.007961,0.020084&z=16&iwloc=addr


----------

